# Very ugly pics of Athens! How Ugly are they?



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

how ugly do These pics depict Athens as! This is suburban Athens, Midrise metropolis and look at the ugly Commie Blocks!! 



















Ill continue to post the ugliest pictures of Athens that i can find. 

PS: Im not taking the mikky out of the photos, just of the Unique Athenian Architecture.

Anymore ugly pics post them here! 

(this is not an attempt to make Athens look bad, but more to make it people see those ugly white midrises that i love so much!)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i don't see nothing so ugly here...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

What! Are you being serious? look at how ugly they are lol. 
Okay, maybe i overreacted because those white Commies irritate me, but if your saying there not one bit ugly...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

It's true that there are some commie's and some urbanistica chaos.... but i like that first picture.... and the white building colours remind me of mediterrean cities.... beautiful cities :yes:

Show us some more pictures of that ugly Athens side Giorgios...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah it's chaotic but not ugly...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

indeed ZOHAR! i think also that Giorgios overreacted..... Giorgios..... see some pictures of HK and China please...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

u must check Cairo slums...OMG


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

mg: Cairo surroundings are just great uke:


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

It's neither beautiful nor ugly. Does even look a bit cozy, in a way.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok this one is DEFINETLY UGLY! Cant argue here. I think there should be a law about TV Areals in Athens.



And the white sea...



Next, ill compare Old areas of Athens to New ones. MAJOR diffrence.

(note: these pics are showing the amount of ugly areals)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i think every city in the world has this pics......go to Harlemm.....OMG...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

More Uglies from the sky:





the problem with Athens is the elevated images. Sreet levels look decent like this one from a middle class area:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes Giorgios.... show us some new and old areas......

Even in Lisbon there are that urbanistic caos...!


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

If that makes you happy I would concede that Athens certainly is the ugliest capital city in the EU.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

George W. Bush said:


> If that makes you happy I would concede that Athens certainly is the ugliest capital city in the EU.


indeed... and the most caotic one.... but much better than other cities in europe!! i think nowadays the city is improving :yes:

That last images are normal for a big city...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

In the EU yes it probarbly is from Areal. But theres worse capitals in Eastern Europe. 
Its just that you never see ugly pics get posted so i thought id show them. 

Ok heres an old are compared to new:

Old:

New: 


I couldnt find anymore ugly pics. I have a few ugly areals but no more streetlevel. And the rest are all nice modenr contemporary architecture in the Modern Northern Suburbs (Marussi)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Heres an Ugly areal showing Karasiaki Stadium but dont look at it look at the ugly sprawl 










Its funny having a modern stadium in the middle of all the copy-paste buildings!

EDIT: OOps wrong picture lol one moment please


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

ok here we go:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ill share this one with you. its the perfect contrast between old and new! 

Start at the interamerican building and take your eyes on a journey to the end of the road. just follow the buildings along the road to see them go from Contemporary to commie blocks!


----------



## Fitzroy (Oct 11, 2005)

Not UGLY enough, keep trying!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

And this is one of my Favourite EVER pictures of Athens.


This is taken from the new Tourist route around the Acropolis, the Agora, Plaka and other Historical Sites (Temple of Zeus, Roman Agora etc)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

THIS is ugly.

No, but seriously, if you think this is ugly, you've never been to LA.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

No way! Its beautiful. That picture is very outdated (look at the lack of scaffolding)
I suppose you either love it or hate it. Judging by its rating in Rate our Architecture people love it! Mostly 10s. 

I like it better by night though. 


Another one of my fave pics: 

Density!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

the last one is really amazing...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

At Night Again:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok well i posted some REALLY ugly pics in this Thread but this is by far the UGLIEST! 

This pic is so ugly. It is probarbly from the early 80s (Note that there is NO scafolding anywere in the acropolis and note the Very bad surrounding which have been fully renovated and restored in the 90's.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

now i agree with you hehehe


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

a much nicer pic of the Acropolis with snow!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Thought i might add this, its a drawing of what athens looked like in Ancient Times based on historical documents.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok guys well im very tired and i have to wake up very early for a flight tommorow so ill be away for a week or so but ill post more pics of Ugly sprawling Athenian Suburbs when i come back! Seeya! :cheers:


----------



## RobinBad (Aug 18, 2005)

Athens and Tel Aviv look very alike, both are white cities and have architectural similarities


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

a bit different Tel Aviv has many skyscrapers.....and Tel Aviv is greener i think...


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Athens is actually very green in the northern and southern suburbs, as they are newer. They are modern and well planned, this is where the majority of Athenians are moving if they can afford it, alot of famalies etc... The problem is in the city centre, which unfortunately is the most popular for tourists. This area is very urban, very crowded, not much green (but ironically the biggest park is there, I will show it later). But for now some examples of the *north*:


Typical apartments/homes








-
















-




















Alot of nice parks:








-












Here are a couple big aerial views you can see also:

http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/613.jpg

http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/614.jpg





Some typical street views of Northern Athens (Credit to *KMFDM* for the pics):






























And just an extra, the north is also home to Athens growing business/commercial district, here is one street:











-

Next I will show the south.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

What's your points with this thread. You show us beautiful urban pictures and say their ugly :sly:


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Some of the *Southern suburbs*. Now this is similar in some ways to the north, but this is all coastline and is all about the *beach*. It's very green also, but like I said is combined with the beach. 


The big coast and access to great beaches just minutes away:
























transportation from the city to the coast provided by the new tram:











More coastal views








-











And then we have the new parks:








-
















-










going for a jog on the beach, new walkways....








-

















-










Some general shots:


























A park


















A tour of the Triathlon during the Olympics (went through the south)


































Some of the typical houses/apartments:


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Forza Raalte said:


> What's your points with this thread. You show us beautiful urban pictures and say their ugly :sly:



I don't get it guys, you don't think the first pictures that giorgos posted are ugly?? :sly: I hate them... 












It's just ugly concrete for miles..... :bash: 


Anyway, disregard the last pictures I am just showing Zohar and others, cause many people don't know about the green that Athens has, I like to show the subrubs .


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I agree, Athens looks pretty ugly. Sad that a city with such a great history is reduced to this. Rome is 10 times better.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Thought i might add this, its a drawing of what athens looked like in Ancient Times based on historical documents.


Are there any plans to rebuilt some of the buildings in the future?


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, generally it's our fault. We detroyed most of what he had to begin with. And from there it was just a mass of urban sprawl. 


But you can't compare Athens with Rome. Rome had a glourious and continuous history, which kept growing. Athens went into a decline even starting with the Byzantine Empire, and contuinued into the Ottoman. In the early 1800's it has a population just under 5,000 people. It was no more than a village at the foot of the Acropolis. And all of Greece missed out on the renaissance being under Eastern Control at the time. Then once independence was gained and some time later Athens became the capital it started to grow, and it was built nicely, as any other European city. (we have a thread about that somewhere, I will try to find it). Then happened the massive refugee influx from Asia Minor (which were beautiful cities in themselves like Smyrna) and went to big cities swelling the popualtions and not meeting demands. Constant wars, housing problems, greed, lack of planning, and we have this urban mess that is called Athens.


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

LuckyLuke said:


> Are there any plans to rebuilt some of the buildings in the future?


No. I mean they are constantly under restoration to an extent, so as to preserve their future etc but no plans to completely rebuild them to former glory. Nobody would go for that anyway, it's paramount to blasphemy. I don't think you can just rebuild things like this, it would kind of cheapen it in a way?


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there, 

above all I have to say that Athens doesn't lack of green since the city itself has 12 m"/inhabitant of green (which is comparable to many other cities in Europe), also in ten years much more green will be visible with the growing of all these recently planted trees. The only problem is that the most dense areas are located in the central areas of the city while the Northern, Eastern and Southern suburbs are immensely green, so those big compact dense areas are located in the central neighborhoods.

Also Athens is one of those gifted cities located in a climatic transition zone between the Mediterranean climate and the Alpine. Accordingly the northern suburbs are located in the Alpine one with that kind of weather and vegetation while the southern ones in the Mediterranean climatic zone.

As for the sorroundings of the city few cities in the world have so many natural settings as Athens; fully wooded high mountains, with fir trees, oaks, pines etc, lakes, a coastline of over 150 kms! A rich fauna which includes deers just 35 kms from the city downtown.

Also must be added that the city Downtown has much green in there like, The national garden, Lykavitos, Zapion, Filopappos, Akropolis sorrounding green areas, Strefi all located inside the downtown area.

And finally Athens lacks of really ugly areas since it doesn't have any slums, ghettos, shantytowns or such like other cities around the world including European ones (like Paris, London or Madrid, the last one being of the same size as Athens).

City downtown


















































































































































































































































































































The Eastern suburbs
































































The Northern suburbs






































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































The southens suburbs


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> Please post them! Heres another ugly i poped out from my collection. Note the Smog and ignore the church:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, it does look good to me. And not a single commie block in sight.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

At least Athens lacks of these kind of areas existing in many of the so called most beautiful cities around the world.

Paris

























































































































































































































Berlin














































Buenos Aires


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

^ Horrible


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

Athens is pretty


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

George W. Bush said:


> Believe it or not, it does look good to me. And not a single commie block in sight.


Its nice to hear that you like it but personally, i think its enough to put anyone off Athena.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wc eend said:


> Indeed. Be serious. You could make far worse pictures. (for example of the urban decay in Piraeus.) Does this guy want to show how beautiful Athens is by posting 'nice' ugly pictures?


Please, be my guest and post pictures of the Urban Decay. as i mentioned, people dont usually go around taking extremely ugly pics of there city and since i am not the one taking these images, I don't have control of what parts of the city you see. I do however have many images that i consider extremely ugly. How often do you see people post pics of how ugly Athens is compared to the briliantly lit historical ruins? Never. Thats why i opened this thread and postsed the ugliest i could find. Now if you know of uglier, post them or shut your mouth. :weirdo:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

kostya said:


> lol, giorgo, you really need to read a defition of the word commieblock
> Neither Athens nor any other greek city have commieblocks...commieblocks are worst than you can imagine...(personal experience)...white concrete blocks...but not commieblocks


I was using it to emphasis the uglyness of the white midrises.


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok, Giorgios, I'm not from Athens and I have only been there once, without a camera, so it's kind of hard for me to take pictures. But in this thread I only see ugly parts of _other_ cities, not of Athens. I believe you if you call the commieblocks of Berlin and Paris ugly. I also believe you if you find parts of Athens ugly, but untill now you have shown quite nice pictures in my opinion.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

WC it happens to be that Athens lacks of commieblocks.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

wc eend said:


> Ok, Giorgios, I'm not from Athens and I have only been there once, without a camera, so it's kind of hard for me to take pictures. But in this thread I only see ugly parts of _other_ cities, not of Athens. I believe you if you call the commieblocks of Berlin and Paris ugly. I also believe you if you find parts of Athens ugly, but untill now you have shown quite nice pictures in my opinion.


Well like i said, all images shown are from what i have found on the internet and NOT what i have taken myself. Naturally, no one will take images of Urban Decay in Athens and post them on the net so basically, i have no source for them. These are the Ugliest images on the net that i could find. I live in Adelaide At the moment so i cant go out and take ugly pics. 

Like i said, if you think im showing beautiful images (are you serious??) then please find uglier ones. If you can't, you have just proven to yourself what i have said all along. I will try and post as ugly as can be. But im not promising the ugliest and i can't suit everyones personal taste. That means that you dont have to attack me by saying that i have purposly posted 'nice' pictures when, these images are very ugly and im sure you have seen many more beautiful pictures of Athens(you can compare images posted by me and the ones posted by other greeks in this thread). So please don't come here and say that I am showing a nice side, because i personally think that the endless miles of white buildings can be ugly. But i also think they are beautiful and unique at times. I have not shown those times here.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i like Berlin's buildings...


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

looks ok


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> i like Berlin's buildings...


lol. The full on Commie-Blocks?


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> lol. The full on Commie-Blocks?


I really don`t get your problem. Maybe you should start a "How ugly is Berlin threat", or how about "How ugly is Rome". No, wait, that`s it, "How ugly is Paris", the Eiffel Tower looks like a commieblock to me...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ewok71 said:


> I really don`t get your problem. Maybe you should start a "How ugly is Berlin threat", or how about "How ugly is Rome". No, wait, that`s it, "How ugly is Paris", the Eiffel Tower looks like a commieblock to me...


The Eiffel tower looks like a commieblock to you? Its a beautiful landmark!


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics. Greece is a nice country; I think I would actually prefer visiting it over France, Italy, Britain, Germany, or even Spain.


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> The Eiffel tower looks like a commieblock to you? Its a beautiful landmark!


I tried to be sarcastic...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ewok71 said:


> I tried to be sarcastic...


Thats good to hear! I don't have anymore pics  

Anyone with more pics?


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Christos7 said:


> I don't get it guys, you don't think the first pictures that giorgos posted are ugly?? :sly: I hate them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reminds me of Brazil and UK.


----------



## nekoma (Sep 29, 2008)

How ugly is Athens you can understand it better in these pictures


----------

